# Dead Trigger in Full Tegra 3 Graphics



## Jura_2k5 (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi,
found this on xda- devs.
Installed the game followed the instructions and the game works quite good on hp touchpad with full graphics.
Try it out!

http://www.jayceooi.com/2012/07/05/how-to-enable-dead-trigger-tegra-3-extended-effects-on-non-tegra-3-device/

What also works great on the HP Touchpad ist Counter - Strike Portable.
Search for it and have fun!
This Topic ist jus infomation to other users!


----------



## fuhrermike (Jan 30, 2012)

Wow, goes to show how much of this is marketing and how little is actual hardware power.


----------



## Jura_2k5 (Oct 13, 2011)

right; just promotion in most cases. game looksnreally great on the touchpad.=


----------



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

Counter - Strike Portable is pretty cool!!! it's the most responsive fps on android imo... will try dead trigger but i have almost no space left on my touchpad!!! too bad can't expand with sd card


----------

